# Well thats one I've signed up for!



## Stitch147 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just signed up for my first challenge of 2017!

Just signed up to do the Thames Bridges Trek 25k on 9th September. 

I want to try and complete at least 10 challenges next year and will hopefully be raising money for Diabetes UK for most of them. I will possibly be doing the run disneyland paris events again next year and am hoping to do both the 5k and the 10k distances whilst there. 

I'll keep you all posted with what I sign up for and how I get on.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2016)

Good for you Stitch!  It's a great idea to have goals, help keep you motivated and give you a great sense of achievement


----------



## grovesy (Dec 21, 2016)

Good for you.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 21, 2016)

Good for you, Stitch..... Inspirational.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 21, 2016)

Excellent.  Very impressive.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2016)

Well done Stitch !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 21, 2016)

Excellent Stitch.  Great targets to aim for and hope you raise lots of money.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 30, 2016)

Run Disneyland Paris 5k and 10k now signed up for.
So thats 3 challenges, 7 more to sign up to.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 30, 2016)

Good to have goals Stitch. Willing you on to complete them!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 30, 2016)

Cheers Amigo


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 30, 2016)

S far all my challenges are in September, need to spread them out a bit!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> S far all my challenges are in September, need to spread them out a bit!


There must be quite a few things going on in the Spring


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 30, 2016)

Looking at a potential one for March at the mo.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Run Disneyland Paris 5k and 10k now signed up for.
> So thats 3 challenges, 7 more to sign up to.


Good 4 "U" stitch


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just signed up for another one. Ive signed up for the British Heart Foundation Tower of London run. You can do any distance between 5k and 10k. Im doing this one in May and its a wednesday afternoon, so I can do it on my way home from work.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 8, 2017)

5 signed up for, 5 to go! Just signed up for the London Moonwalk in May. 26.2 miles!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2017)

At first I thought that said London Marathon.
My you are not letting the grass grow under your feet.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> At first I thought that said London Marathon.
> My you are not letting the grass grow under your feet.


If I was a runner I'd love to do the London marathon, but I'll stick to my walking with a bit of jogging.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> If I was a runner I'd love to do the London marathon, but I'll stick to my walking with a bit of jogging.


Good for you Stitch


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 12, 2017)

I've (possibly stupidly) just agreed to join my company's team for this: http://xrunner.co.uk/events/wild-thing-mud-run-obstacle-race/ 

It does like a combination of fun and self-inflicted injury, still, not as much as a tough-mudder with electric shocks and ice baths.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just signed up for my 8th challenge, 2 more to go.
So far -
13 May - Moon walk 26.2 miles
17 May - Tower of London run 5 km
16 July - London Poppy Walk 10 km
3 September - Parallel London 5 km
9 September - Thames Bridges Trek 25 km
22 September - Run Disneyland Paris 5 km
23 September - Run Disneyland Paris 10 km
1 October - London Bridges walk (diabetes uk event) 10 miles


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

You're packing it in in September, Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You're packing it in in September, Stitch!


I know!!! Im mad. All the good ones are in September. So many good events clash.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tempted to sign up for this one http://www.zombieevacuation.com/


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

Haha! Go for it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 21, 2017)

I know id end up with an 'infected' medal by losing all my lives!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 21, 2017)

Huge respect for you @Stitch147


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

The zombie one sounds just the ticket to me. You should be okay  because would we get bitten? In the Brad Pitt film if you've got owt wrong with you they don't bite you, so I'm wondering does that include us? Would we get bitten? I'd really like to know! Are we biteable? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_Z_(film)


----------



## Lols (May 1, 2017)

@Stitch147 
How do you control your sugars when competing? Do you start off a bit higher than you'd like and what do you eat pre race?
Thank you


----------



## Stitch147 (May 2, 2017)

Lols said:


> @Stitch147
> How do you control your sugars when competing? Do you start off a bit higher than you'd like and what do you eat pre race?
> Thank you


I walk all the events that I do, Im not a runner, so I tend to start a bit higher (my numbers are high anyway ) and just check as I go round, depending on the distance. 5k's I only check when Ive finished as it about 45 mins. I tend to have porridge for breakfast and depending on the start time I will have a wholemeal pasta dish before starting.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 3, 2017)

What you're doing is truly amazing Stitch and I wish you all the very best of good luck in every one of your walking events - I have to say Stitch you are one gutsy lady  - not long to go now for your moonwalk  - hope your legs will carry you through to the finish in one piece  x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks Wirralass, ive done a marathon walk before so hopefully I can do one again!!! If I didn't set myself targets I probably wouldn't do anything. At least having something to aim for gives me something to focus on and a reason for doing it. I have just noticed though that I am doing the moonwalk on the sat/sun then a 5k on the following Wednesday!!! That was bad planning!


----------



## grovesy (May 3, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Wirralass, ive done a marathon walk before so hopefully I can do one again!!! If I didn't set myself targets I probably wouldn't do anything. At least having something to aim for gives me something to focus on and a reason for doing it. I have just noticed though that I am doing the moonwalk on the sat/sun then a 5k on the following Wednesday!!! That was bad planning!


Oh no. 
Hope you recover enough between.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Oh no.
> Hope you recover enough between.



Should be ok, Its only 3 and a bit miles. Should only take me about 45 minutes.


----------

